# Rockler Table Saw Fence Micro Adjuster



## rockinmichael

It's hard to rate it, and judge it when you cannot even use it.


----------



## NiteWalker

That sucks it didn't work for you, but congrats on owning a sawstop! It's a world class saw.

Rockler is a good company; I'm sure if you called them with your problem they'll accept the adjuster back no questions asked.


----------



## Howie

I bought one of these…...almost useless. Cracked the first time I tried to get it off the saw. Only one star from me.


----------



## mbs

I agree Rockler is a good company. I bought it a long time ago and never tried using it until recently. maybe I will give them a call.


----------



## abie

I agree it sucks
the magnet was not near strong enough
I gave it back to Rockler two years ago
I can't beleive they still sell some of their junk stuff..
some is ok but a lot is just junk… or over priced stuff from others.


----------



## Dusty56

I can't believe that they're still selling this POS ! 
They're taking away from their good reputation by selling junk like this !!


----------



## Tim_456

I've mine for about 4 years. I don't use it much, but when I have it's worked fine. I think it was $14 or something like that, not much but for the price, I've had good enough luck with it. I'd probably give it 3-4 stars but it fits my TS. I agree the plastic is pretty flimsy, but it's probably not something to crank on either.


----------



## mbs

I contacted rockler. They refunded my money. Excellent customer service.


----------

